# Class mit ServerSocket erbt von Thread?



## 23 (18. Feb 2009)

Was spricht dafür was dagegen?


----------



## tuxedo (19. Feb 2009)

Vieles und nichts, ohne nicht weitere Details zu kennen.

Bei kleinen Programmen macht es vllt. wenig Sinn den ServerSocket nochmal in einen eigenen Thread auszulagern und ihn nicht im Main-thread laufen zu lassen.

Und wenn doch, dann lieber nicht von Thread erben, sondern "Runnable" implementieren. Dann bist du flexibel und kannst das ganze auch in einen Threadpool stecken. Und du hast noch die Option offen von etwas anderem, evtl. wichtigerem zu erben.


- Alex


----------



## 23 (19. Feb 2009)

Stimmt! Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Leitzelmaster (19. Feb 2009)

Falls du mehrere Verbindungen in deinem Server aufnimmst würd ich eher mit nem ThreadPool (z.B. ein CachedThreadPool) arbeiten, da dies Ressourcensparender ist (bzw. sein soll, hab noch nie nen Performance Test gemacht aber von der Theorie müsste es auf jedenfall ab einer gewissen Thread Anzahl schneller sein). Dem Pool einfach Instanzen von Runnable übergeben und laufen lassen.


----------

